# Stocking Idea's on 60 gal planted



## bullseye69 (Jul 27, 2007)

ok I moved out the angels in the 60 tall to the 60 long. want help on what to stock in the tank now. here is a pic of the tank. 
current fish in now is 3 otto's, 7 corys, 1 betta. I was thinking of a very large school of tetras but what kind. how many.










thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

50 Ember tetras minus the betta.:mrgreen: Get some panda cories or _Botia striata_ please.:brow:


----------



## bullseye69 (Jul 27, 2007)

ok the Ember tetras looks like what i am looking for and i was also thinking of maybe dong 25-30 Ember tetras and 20-25 rummynose tetra's 
what do you think of that. also i have never seen the Ember tetras sold here local does anyone know a good website to order them from.

thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I have no objections with the plan you made.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

azGardens.com sells embers. Personally, with that set up, I'd go with 15 Lemon Tetras and 10 Emperor or Kerri tetras. A mess of Embers and a bunch of Rummynoses ought to works fine, though.

I'd also consider putting in some Striped loaches, 3 or 5, for snail control.


----------

